
Show HN: Pandora – Zero config key-value database services - jcbages
Hi everyone!<p>So a couple of weeks ago I was building a chrome extension for crawling data and uploading it somewhere online for further exploration. I found myself struggling a lot with this as I found every solution I tried hard to implement (Firebase, Mongo Atlas, EC2). I mean I only needed a simple endpoint in which I was able to set and get JSON data with some key. In the end I made a small CRUD using Mongo, Sinatra, Puma, and Nginx. Then Chrome complained that my endpoint (raw IP) was not HTTPS so I bought a cheap domain and configured an SSL certificate into my server. I found this to be a repetitive yet time consuming process and I decided to solve this problem by myself.<p>With that said I created Pandora, a platform that allows you to create key-value stores in a very quick way. More specifically with Pandora you can:<p>- [Create | Delete] services (key-value storage). Each service is logically isolated from each other. You can interact with a service by its own URL (db-&lt;service_id&gt;.not-a-db.com).<p>- Associate some custom URL to a service. Let&#x27;s say you own example.com, then you can use that to interact with some service. SSL certificate is generated and renewed automatically on the background.<p>- [Create | Retrieve | Update | Delete] a JSON value associated to some key (unique per service).<p>You can find the complete API reference here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.notion.so&#x2F;Pandora-Server-API-875a7902c00d4f29969c24d7770c95ec<p>Also, I created a guess user in which you can try Pandora:<p>- Email: guess@not-a-db.com
 - Password: helloguess123<p>There&#x27;s also this CLI for admin operations (not interacting with a service) that you can try too: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pandorakv&#x2F;pandoractl<p>As you can see this is still in a very early stage and I&#x27;d be more than happy to know what feedback do you have. Also, let me know through the comments if you want to get a custom user as right now I don&#x27;t have a signup page.
======
scvalencia
Cool idea. I've been trying to hack an internal dashboard for my team, is not
a fancy project but is crucial for accountability. The pain is to rely on out
DB or tools such as Retool to hack a simple project. I think this solves that
problem. It seems to me than having a basic KV store as a service is a great
thing to ease the development of simple yet important projects.

I was wondering, I hate Firebase, but why was it a pain for you?

~~~
jcbages
Thanks! Well I think I just found it very time-consuming to get started and
get to the point I was aiming to get (having a simple service under some
domain with SSL). I'd say as they've got a bunch of different products their
docs are not as straightforward to dive in. With Pandora I got this working in
less than a minute :D which was pretty awesome for my use-case.

